# One lower Canine tooth missing



## AJ80 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi All,
Betty is now 5 months and I noticed that she is misssing her one lower canine tooth. The two uppers and one lower are there. Is it that the lower canine lost was the puppy tooth or she broke the Adult one and now has to live without one 
Please advise.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Did she already lose all her puppy teeth? Are they still small? If they are still small she's losing her puppy teeth. I think it takes a lot to lose the adult tooth and she would let you know as I think it would be quite painful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Lucky lost a Lower fang at about 11 weeks. He was 3 fang for some time. At 5+ months his adult teeth started to come through. Now at 6 months he has 4 adult fangs through, but not fully grown, and 1 puppy fang left - so 5 fang! 

His adult front and rear teeth seemed to be there overnight. I found 1 baby rear tooth on the floor. 

The baby teeth are a LOT smaller than the adult. 

At 5 months I'd guess it's still a baby tooth. They're much more like needles, adult ones are maybe 3 times the size (in width/mass).


----------



## AJ80 (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks a lot for your comments. I am much more relaxed now


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

At 6 months old today, Lucky now has 4 fangs, having lost his final puppy fang. They’re still not fully grown. Adult fangs hurt a LOT less than those needle like puppy ones.


----------

